# Neighbor wants me to do his Alicia bermuda...cutting to stacking in barn



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Trying to come up with a game plan to present to my neighbor for cutting, raking, small square baling, and hauling his hay to his barn on the property. I do not want to participate in the cost of his spraying or fertilizing unless I can get a long term contract. I know a lot of people do a 50/50 split on hay. I did a lot of 50/50 split on grain farms I owned but we also split the cost of seed, fertilizer, herbicides, etc and he provided all the equipment and hauled the grain to my bins on the farms. I would go 50/50 but I am pretty sure he will want me to use my NH bale wagon to haul the bales out of the field to his barn. I thought about changing the ration to a 55/45 or 60/40 since I would be doing cradle to grave for him. I will have to segregate my share of his hay from that on my ranch, as my hay is a higher quality. That should not be a problem as I sell a lot of mine out of the field and I have adequate storage. Probably will be selling out of the barns earlier this year especially in this hay market with customers wanting to get their allotments earlier than normal. Lot of good thoughts in previous posts but I would like some feedback from people who have done something similar. I will likely buy a round baler next year and do a split of round and square, especially on the first cutting. I don't want to over charge as he is a good neighbor and I'm not wanting to charge as much as a custom outfit who has to move all the equipment to the site and back. I'm right next door and it is a good option for me too.


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

When I do door to door I do a 33/66 split. Thats all the work minus spraying/fert and stacking in the barn but on wagons to the door he throws it up in the hay maul. Most of the time he just has me sell the hay to my customers and i give him the money for his share. So I get the pleasuer of being his broker for free but it keeps my customers in hay and he dosn't have to put the hay up in the barn.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's my way of doing that we slit 60/40 to my good, and we split all costs. I just charge for the chemicals 50/50 when spraying


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

My dad did that with a guy for a few years in the 90s. 50/50. My dad owned the land, irrigated, sprayed for bugs, fertilized and raised the crops. The guy would cut, bale, stack and sell. It was a pretty good deal. For those of you unfamiliar with irrigating that takes time, money and water.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You can say that again, anytime you push water through a pipe, get your pocket book ready!


----------

